# Siberian Elm, the tree from hell



## Michigan Escapee (Oct 28, 2015)

Not sure if this really belongs here, but will give it a go. As best I can tell, and from what others can tell, this is an Iowa native tree commonly called an Ironwood around here. The various old timers, ladder climbers, and tree monkeys use the nickname "piss oak" as it tends to leak vile fluids from any injured part of the tree. 

It looks generally sickly, the leaves are scratchy, spotted up, and it sheds branches like nobodies business. And of course, the wood is sticky, gummy, and will dull a chainsaw like you would not believe. Want to try and kill it? Good luck! Roundup, trichlor, 2,4-D, drill a 1-2 1/2 inch sized borehole in a pour a few undiluted ounces in it, maybe that'll slow it down, for long enough to cut it down to a stump, and then poison the stump. Which will then recover and start growing suckers out of the root system. It is VERY prolific, the seeds will try and grow out of busted concrete piles, or just about anything. 

A few photos of one of the less scabby and twisted looking ones.


----------



## ATH (Oct 28, 2015)

Pretty sure those pictures are Siberian elm. It is not _Ostrya virginiana_.


----------



## Michigan Escapee (Oct 28, 2015)

Take a look at this one, seems to match, far as I can tell. 
http://www.iowanativetreesandshrubs.com/uploads/Nativetrees20.pdf


----------



## ATH (Oct 29, 2015)

Yes...the book shows ironwood (Ostrya). You pictures still do not...and neither does your description - you described Siberian elm to a tee though.
*Ironwood has very "peely" bark
*Won't get that large
*I have never seen it leak vial fluids (but Siberian elm most certainly does)
*The leaves are not particularly rough on ironwood.
*The spotting (holes) in the leaves are elm flea weevil (which does not get on ironwood)
*Ironwood is easy to kill - in fact probably doesn't even need herbicide on the cut stump.
*Siberian elm drops branches every time the wind blows and most of the time it doesn't blow.
*Ostrya needs a decent quality growing site if you want it to thrive.

Siberian elm will not be in that book because that book is native trees.


----------



## Michigan Escapee (Oct 29, 2015)

Ahh, finally found some links that seem to show the real deal. 

http://www.arboristsite.com/community/threads/red-elm-vs-siberian-elm.258293/

http://www.yvts.com/diagnostic-services/elm/

http://courses.missouristate.edu/pbtrewatha/siberian_elm.htm

Horrid trees, will be around after the apocalypse with the roaches, Twinkies, and Keith Richards.


----------



## blades (Nov 13, 2015)

Heavy full of water when green, cut split stacked will dry out in a season. Dries very light relative to green, heat value on the order of silver maple, box elder. If you let it sit for a month or so in the round you can literately hand peel the bark off . Ain't real bad once you get past the initial mess of it. Contary to popular belief full dried and then burned does not smell like cat urine, But it will if its still too wet.


----------

